

The Flying Boat - thenextweb
http://bomega.com/2008/09/03/the-flying-boat/
A nice metaphor for a common mistake entrepreneurs make when formulating goals and starting a business...
======
swombat
Excellent. This is a dangerous pitfall that can snatch defeat from the jaws of
victory. If you've based your businesses around a boat, and you're convinced
there's a market for it, then don't go turning it into a plane at the last
minute, or you might end up with neither.

------
joop
If he was a real entrepreneur, he would have made it with the boat... Nice
story though!

------
davidpetherick
A nice reminder. Shit, where did I put that propellor...

------
beppe
Enjoyed that one! Nice metaphor...

------
ejpfauth
like the cartoon as well

